# How to get a deal purchasing @ end of lease??



## ams3141 (Apr 25, 2017)

ctorrey said:


> This has been my experience with BMWFS this month (May). We have a 340i and X3 scheduled to come off lease this month and I was unable to negotiate any kind of reasonable deal to replace them so we consider the following options.
> 
> 340i:
> 1) BMWFS offered a $6k incentive to buy the car off lease. I declined.
> ...


This is interesting - I've just reached out to BMWFS via the messaging functionality (always prefer to have numbers in writing!) regarding my lease ending about 50 days from now. I've heard about the 6 month extensions (at the current monthly payment) but not a discount on any of those payments, so I asked the question. My 330e also has a 6k incentive on purchasing, but even with that it is still above its value so I don't think I will bite.


----------



## fivemegabytes (Apr 16, 2020)

capt_slow said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> https://www.bmwcca.org/vehicle_rebate


I wasn't. Thank you for the correction. I had missed that detail. It makes sense since we already got the rebate for this car once.


----------



## mike.k (Nov 13, 2012)

fivemegabytes said:


> ...
> - The customer purchase promotion varies depending on car and year. it's lower for 4 series than 3 series. (what do you have?) it's a fixed non negotiable number that you see when you get payoff document online. it only applies in the last 90 or 120 days (not sure exactly). If your lease ends in june like me, you should check online.
> ...


On my 3rd X5, an 2017 xDrive35i, and I'm lamenting it but there's a chance it could be the last if the numbers don't line up. I've been checking the myBMW site throughout the past couple of months and don't see any promotions 

With German cars such as these... I know I've treated the car well and would prefer not go out into the used market. I regretfully didn't buy out the 2014 model, so I'm trying not to make the same mistake again but the numbers are significantly higher this time around and at a decent enough (I'm not expecting perfect) amount I would entertain the idea. Lesson learnt but with new caveats. Is the lease pay off amount at least negotiable before signing? Any promotional mailers that I had received were sent out this March and had a March 31st expiration date , 2 weeks from the received mailer date and were only valid towards a new car. So I know they can go lower than MSRP and they did for the 2017, but I just was in a bit of rush and took a deal that at least had a more decent monthly lease rate.


----------



## rounderman (Apr 26, 2016)

Is the lease pay off amount at least negotiable before signing? [/QUOTE said:


> No the lease payoff is the residual value of the vehicle at the end of the lease. It may be negotiable at the end when if you buy the car but not at signing. The capitalized cost of the vehicle at purchase is where you get to negotiate. BMWFS sets the residual value which is a percentage of the sticker.
> 
> Some folks have mentioned they were able to get an offer within 90 days of end of lease for a discount from payoff (not inclusive of final lease payments) that made the price very close to what you would expect to pay if you walked in cold and bought the car. In the past there was a way to negotiate sales price through the dealer but several years ago BMWFS closed that loophole


----------

